# Unrooting Phone.



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

I know the process of unrooting the phone, but do I need to do a full wipe before flashing the zips or does flashing the unroot zips wipe everything and put it back to stock?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

omfganR32 said:


> I know the process of unrooting the phone, but do I need to do a full wipe before flashing the zips or does flashing the unroot zips wipe everything and put it back to stock?


They wipe.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

